# [Hilfe] Berechnung von Widerständen



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

ich habe mal wieder (wen wundert's) ein Problem:

Ich soll aus dieser Schaltung den Ersatzwiderstand zwischen den Klemmen A und B berechnen.
Kann mir bitte jemand erkären, wie das geht? 
Parallel- und Reihenschaltung bekomme ich hin... aber das hier...





Wenn ich das begriffen habe bekomme ich hoffentlich auch die letzten 2 Aufgaben von meinen Einsenaufgaben in den Griff.


Gruß,

dia

P.S.: Ja, ich habe schon bei Google nachgesehen!!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Dia,

entweder verwendest du die Kirchhoff'schen Gesetze (Knoten- und Maschensatz) oder du wandelst einen Teil des Netzwerkes von Dreieck nach Stern. Dann hast du nur noch einfache Pararell- und Reihenschaltungen. So etwas müsste doch in jedem Grundlagenbuch der Elektrotechnik stehen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Onkel,

auf die Idee mit dem Umwandeln bin ich gar nicht gekommen... Danke!
Ich hoffe, ich habe es jetzt verstanden!

Die linken 3 in Stern umwandeln und die beiden rechten sind dann parallel, richtig!?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Dezember 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...Die linken 3 in Stern umwandeln und die beiden rechten sind dann parallel, richtig!?..


Die rechten beiden "hängen" an jeweils einem Ende der Sternschaltung. Du hast dann quasi rechts zwei mal Reihenschaltungen zweier Widerstände, diese dann pararell zu einander und zu dem ganzen dann noch links ein Widerstand in Reihe.

Man könnte auch einer der Sternschaltungen in Dreieck wandeln.


----------



## Corosop15 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hast Du Hier schon nachgeschaut?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brückenschaltung#Berechnung_des_Schaltungswiderstandes


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2010)

So,

ich habe jetzt 13,3 Ohm raus!

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## tnt369 (11 Dezember 2010)

ich hab die schaltung schnell mal aufgebaut mit 1% widerständen
es fliesst bei 10V 693mA => Widerstand ist ca. 14,4Ohm


----------



## Corosop15 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo tnt369,

kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe 14,4(Periode) Ohm ausgerechnet.


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2010)

Okay... aber heute versuche ich das nicht nochmal.

Vielen Dank erstmal! Wenn ich das auch rausbekomme, stelle ich den Rechenweg mit online. Vielleicht könntet ihr dann mal einen Blick darauf werfen...

Bis hierhin erstmal vielen Dank!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo dia,

entschuldige dass ich dir zuvor komme, hatte lange Weile.


```
(******************************************************************************)
FUNCTION "NETZWERKBERECHNUNG": REAL
TITLE = '' 
//
//             !------ R1 ------!------ R2 ------!
//             !                !                !
// ------------!               R5                !-----------
//             !                !                !
//             !------ R3 ------!------ R4 ------!
//
//
//             !------ Rb ------!------ R2 ------!
//             !                                 !
// ---- Ra ----!                                 !-----------
//             !                                 !
//             !------ Rc ------!------ R4 ------!
//
//
(******************************************************************************)
//KNOW_HOW_PROTECT
VERSION : '1.0'
AUTHOR  : Onkel
NAME    : SPS
FAMILY  : FORUM
(******************************************************************************)
VAR_INPUT
  R1                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
  R2                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
  R3                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
  R4                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
  R5                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
END_VAR

VAR_TEMP
  Ra                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
  Rb                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
  Rc                        : REAL;                         // Widerstand [Ohm]
  TEMP_REAL                 : REAL;
END_VAR

BEGIN
  Ra := R1*R3 / (R1+R2+R5);
  Rb := R1*R5 / (R1+R2+R5);
  Rc := R3*R5 / (R1+R2+R5);
  TEMP_REAL := 1/(Rb+R2) + 1/(Rc+R4);
  NETZWERKBERECHNUNG := 1/TEMP_REAL + Ra;
END_FUNCTION
```


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Onkel,

die Formeln für Ra, Rb und Rc habe ich auch genommen... vielleicht war es nur irgendwo ein Rundungsfehler meinerseits.

Wie gesagt: Heute nicht mehr... Mir qualmt die Birne. Soviel Gleichstromkram wie heute, habe ich in der Lehre in 3,5 Jahren nicht gemacht. 
So fühlt es sich jedenfalls an!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Corosop15 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hier mal das Ganze als Bild.


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Dezember 2010)

Alles klar... Fehler meinerseits...

Aber, wo wir gerade so schön bei der Sache sind:

ich nehme jetzt mal den 20Ohm-Widerstand oben links weg und hänge stattdessen einen PT100-Sensor da ran. Aus dem Widerstand in der Mitte wird ein Spannungsmesser...

Wie macht Ihr das in der Praxis? Der PT100 ist ja nicht 100% linear. 
Kann man das vernachlässigen und so tun als ob?

Wenn ja, könnte ich versuchen, mir eine Hilfestellung zum Berechnen in Excel zu schreiben.

Wenn nicht, werde ich morgen mit geplatztem Kopf auf dem Schreibtisch liegen...

War schön, Euch kennengelernt zu haben...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

 vielleicht kann es einer brauchen, oder verbessern...
Ich hoffe, dass das so stimmt!!!


Gruß,

dia

(in der *.zip ist der Excel-Kram)


----------

